# 2014 burton Diode review and test



## yojik

EST or RE:Flex?

Any comments related to buttering / pressing? 

I've been thinking of upgrading but I'm in love with my 2012 Malavita Restricteds.

I have a pair of '11 Co2 EST on my Custom X and am quite fond of that setup as well.


----------



## Ballistic

yojik said:


> EST or RE:Flex?
> 
> Any comments related to buttering / pressing?
> 
> I've been thinking of upgrading but I'm in love with my 2012 Malavita Restricteds.
> 
> I have a pair of '11 Co2 EST on my Custom X and am quite fond of that setup as well.


RE:Flex.
butter/press: theyre fine. You know these are freeride oriented.. pretty stiff. But i always like to say.. you can loosen the ankle strap on yer stiff bindings a couple clicks and then you have some more play there. BUT you can take softer park oriented bindings and crank them as tight as you want and you still have soft bindings. Stiff bindings are more versatile in my opinion if all mtn is your thing.. they can do it all quite well. I have CO2's on my 2011 Supermodel X 164.. great combo. Before my supermodel I rode Custom X/co2 / cartels for a couple years.


----------



## Nivek

yojik said:


> EST or RE:Flex?
> 
> Any comments related to buttering / pressing?
> 
> I've been thinking of upgrading but I'm in love with my 2012 Malavita Restricteds.
> 
> I have a pair of '11 Co2 EST on my Custom X and am quite fond of that setup as well.


Well he mounted to a Mervin so I'd guess Reflex.


----------



## Lamps

Nivek said:


> Well he mounted to a Mervin so I'd guess Reflex.


Hahahaha


----------



## Ballistic

Well i have another 10 sessions with these new diodes. Lovin em. 
No issues. Comfy all day riding. What else is needed ? ? ?


----------



## ETM

I managed to get my hands on a pair in a shop and they do look great. 
Will probably try and grab some in a sale somewhere after the season ends.


----------



## poutanen

Thanks for the feedback, I'm using 2012 Diodes on multiple boards. Former C60 lover... I find the 2012 nicely stiff, while being worlds more comfortable than the C60.


----------



## Lamps

poutanen said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I'm using 2012 Diodes on multiple boards. Former C60 lover... I find the 2012 nicely stiff, while being worlds more comfortable than the C60.


Aye, much more comfortable. 

I recently put some genesis on my Sherlock, the 2014 ankle strap is really nice. Makes me want to upgrade my diodes.


----------



## behi

How supportive is the ankle strap? (I'm thinking about getting new ones for my Prophecy.)


----------

